# Romeo my new GSD



## brucecadieux (Mar 30, 2011)

I just recently rescued Romeo from a bad situation. These pictures are just yesterday. While it is hard to see in these pictures Romeo is underweight. I am sure some folks will be able to see how very, very thin he is. We are working on getting him healthy and up to weight. 

Romeo is great dog I am thrilled to have gotten him.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

You got your self a nice looking dog, congrats. He already looks content and happy.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Yes, he definitely looks like he could gain 10lb or so. He's a gorgeous boy though!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he's handsome. i agree he could stand to gain some weight. He looks like Shelby and we always had trouble getting and keeping weight on her. Looking forward to many more pictures!


----------



## hhn204 (Mar 17, 2011)

good looking dog. good luck with him


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Very handsome boy! So glad you found him! Keep us updated on is progress!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow he is handsome!!


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice looking guy!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Romeo is a good looking boy! Please keep us updated on him. He is a work in progress it seems. Thanks for rescuing him from previous owners.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very handsome boy!

Has he seen a vet yet? He looks like he could use some weight gain once everything else is checked out. Have you heard of satin balls? Maybe head to the health section and ask about suppliments and things to have checked at the vet (if they haven't already).

Thanks for taking this boy in, he looks quite content already.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oops just read your intro and said post pics and here they are,,gorgeous looking boy


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

What a handsome boy. Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's a great looking dog, and I agree- he looks right at home already. You can find out how to make satin balls in the recipe forum


----------



## chatmank (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for rescuing him, good luck Romeo...smile How old is he?


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats great that you rescued him-looks like such a sweet guy!


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

Romeo is such a handsome boy:wub::wub:!
I read your previous post how you rescued him & I'm so happy for you & Romeo. I'm sure most people would have left right away after seeing his behaviour. He's a lucky boy to have found you!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

he is a lovely boy, so glad ye found each other


----------



## Scout&Sasha (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh he is gorgeous!! 
He looks amazing


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Bless your heart! Romeo is a very handsome lucky man!


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

Good looking guy! That's great that you gave him a good home.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

He's a nice looking boy - hope he settles in well!


----------



## coushattagal (Sep 7, 2004)

Handsome boy - glad you have him and rescued him!


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

Congratulations on your new rescue, he's a beautiful boy.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

What's his current weight?


----------



## brucecadieux (Mar 30, 2011)

I tried to get him on the scale HA! That wasn't happening, not long enough to get a reading, so I tried to pick him up so I could get on the scale with him, he did the pin myself to the floor bit. So that didn't work. 

That was the first day we had him and I didn't want to make him feel any more stressed and uncomfortable then he was already feeling. Now that he seems to feel right at home and obviously is eager to please I may give it another try later today or this weekend. 

He has already put on a little weight, he is still on the thin side, very thin but I think in a couple weeks he will be right where he should be, I am going by appearance. If I can't get him on the scale with me he will certainly be weighed at the vet next week.


----------



## brucecadieux (Mar 30, 2011)

I was able to weigh him just now. He only weighs 59 pounds. I am thinking he needs to put on about 10 pounds or a little more to be where he should be.


----------



## erpeden (Mar 10, 2011)

Good looking Dog. Good luck I hope it turns into a great relationship! Rescues are great dogs!!!!!!


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

very pretty boy!


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

75lbs would be ideal for a GSD that size. Titon is of Czech bloodline and is 77.0lbs as of yesterday. 

You can make him some satin-balls to gain weight with. 

-E


----------



## brucecadieux (Mar 30, 2011)

TitonsDad said:


> 75lbs would be ideal for a GSD that size. Titon is of Czech bloodline and is 77.0lbs as of yesterday.
> 
> You can make him some satin-balls to gain weight with.
> 
> -E


Yes I have measured his height, length, and checked charts on what his weight should be. The first time I saw him and brought him home I figured he was 15 to 20 pounds underweight. The charts say he should be in the 75 pound range so my initial assessment was correct. 

We have a way to go getting him up to weight. He has by appearance gained a couple pounds. I will be weighing him once a week to make sure we are making progress.


----------



## TerriJ (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations on your new boy, he is very handsome!


----------



## Dave (Nov 28, 2010)

Congrats from a fellow Mass member. Handsome dog. Mine is also a CL dog that my son took on but couldn't keep. He was a little skinny when we got him and now he's up to 79 pounds at last check. Settled in nice too. I didn't rush the whole training thing as I let him settle in for a month. Then I took him to a basic obedience class and he loved it. These dogs are so smart and they love to have something to do. Get a 30 foot leash and walk him in the woods as you must have plenty of trails out there in Wales. You'll both love it.
Best of luck,
Dave and Duke


----------

